# Members List Button



## Yamahaaltoplayer (Feb 14, 2008)

A while ago, on some SOTW forum pages, the button "Memebers list" button was in between the "Memebers Info", and the "Calendar" buttons up on the bar that goes from one end of the screen to the other under the login place. It doesn't appear anymore. What was it?


----------



## kcp (Feb 2, 2003)

That is due to a forum update. Now the "member List" shows in the drop-down menu that appears when you click on "Members Info"


----------



## Yamahaaltoplayer (Feb 14, 2008)

Ok. Thanks, kcp.


----------



## Yamahaaltoplayer (Feb 14, 2008)

Wait, I didn't mean "memeber's list". I was thinking "membermap". AND IT'S BACK!... with a broken link. Now what's THAT for?:?


----------



## kcp (Feb 2, 2003)

Oh well look at that, we have a membermap ... and it doesn't work :scratch:... and I really dunno what it is/was for :dontknow:


----------



## Yamahaaltoplayer (Feb 14, 2008)

Lol, thanks, kcp, again, I guess...


----------

